

Ask HN: How long did it take you to get ramen profitable? - ashishk

I had set a goal to be ramen profitable by the New Year. I'm not as of yet, but still happy with the progress I've made.<p>That said, I'm curious. What is a fair goal to set? How long did it take you?
======
patio11
I don't know how meaningful this is, because I was fully employed for all the
time under discussion (and going full-time while only ramen profitable would
cause me to have a very unpleasant discussion with the immigration office
regarding my worth to Japan), but here you go:

I coding in late June 2006 and launched on July 1st. Ramen profitable where I
live is about $1,000~$1,200 a month. Off the top of my head, I spiked up to
that on October 2007th, and have sustained it since about October 2008th.

You can check my numbers to see if my memory is faulty or not:
<http://www.bingocardcreator.com/stats> . Sales and expense graphs are on the
left hand side. I don't have a profit per month graph simply because it would
show wild swings just because of the timing of expenses -- sometimes AdWords
will have two bills in one month and then none in the next, for example, just
due to minute differences in timing.

------
idlewords
If you mean 'earns enough to cover monthly living expenses', about thirty
months for the ad-supported bedbugregistry.com, and one week for pinboard.in
(thanks to an enthusiastic plug from Daring Fireball which resulted in a large
number of paid signups).

My limited experience with project revenue is that it's quite spiky, so that
you have to be earning considerably more than a minimal amount before you can
have confidence that you'll be able to cover your bills in a given month.

------
kellishaver
Well, my "startup" is not a web site, but a brick & mortar business, so the
dynamics are a bit different. The business managed to pay for its own
operating expenses from day one, thanks to some careful budgeting on our part.
We broke even our first year (making back all of the initial money we had
invested in opening, which, again, had been carefully budgeted and kept as low
as possible) and started making a profit our second.

We just finished our 5th year in business and last year's earnings were down,
thanks to the economic problems plauging, well, everyone. We ended up making
less than we did in year 4, but only by a very small margin, and it was still
more than we had made in year 3, and still profitable.

We've been very careful about how we manage finances from day one and given a
lot of other local businesses that didn't make it through the year, I'm
calling 2009 a success.

~~~
towndrunk
Interesting. What kind of brick and mortar business have you started? I have
though about something outside of software and I'm curious what others have
done.

~~~
kellishaver
We do PC repair and hardware retail, custom built PCs, etc. in a small town of
about 20k (half of which are college students). I also pick up the occasional
web design project through there, but it's rare.

------
netcan
If you actually want some advice, you might need to divulge some more
information. Start with how much do you need in order to be ramen profitable &
how you plan to make it.

Example: Some people mean doing some consulting on the side. Timeline's don't
really apply to them.

~~~
ashishk
You're right - my bad.

My startup is a niche dating site (myzamana.com), I make money by selling
subscriptions to members that want to message people they're interested in.

Ramen profitable would mean paying food and rent for an average apartment/
food budget in Boston.

~~~
idlewords
Looks like you're aiming more for chapati profitability.

------
asyazwan
This question is kind of general. It depends on your niche market and luck. I
do suggest you follow Seth Godin's blog as he gives a lot of insightful advice
you can use as startup. <http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/>

It might help though if you give more details.

~~~
idlewords
Seth Godin makes his living by giving advice to others, rather than acting on
it himself. I think it's better to solicit advice from the people who have
succeeded in what you are trying to do.

~~~
access_denied
Godin sold his startup to Yahoo. He is now 'acting on it with his bootstrapped
'user generated content'-startup Squidoo. I doubt as a millionaire he needs
the revenue from his books and speaking gigs to make a living.

~~~
idlewords
That's kind of the point. If you want to know what it takes to eke out a
living from your web project, it's good to ask other people eking out a living
from their web projects, rather than a very talented marketing guru who is a
couple of decades removed from having to worry about that class of problem.

------
blizkreeg
How long ago did you start/launch? Are you relying mostly on ads so far or
paid upgrades?

Much depends on how well and wide you promote it. It's an idea with good
potential, us south asians do face this problem quite a bit =)

------
elliottcable
What’s ‘ramen profitable’ mean?

~~~
elliottcable
And here’s the answer, for anyone curious:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/ramenprofitable.html>

